# Medição Qualidade do Ar



## Werk_AG (15 Ago 2021 às 02:37)

Apesar de estar consciente de que dispositivos "faça você mesmo" não dispertam grande interesse entre nós, fica pelo menos a informação. 
Totalmente desenvolvido em Portugal, Air Quality Monitor III (terceira geração)







Mais detalhes aqui:  https://www.meteocercal.info/forum/Thread-Air-Quality-Monitor-III-Overview


----------



## Werk_AG (16 Ago 2021 às 03:48)

Seguindo o link abaixo, podem ser vistos dados em tempo real (e históricos tambem) de algumas unidades piloto, instaladas antes do lançamento oficial do AQM III (Agosto 2021)

https://weatherduino.aqi.eco/en


Obrigado.


----------



## Toby (17 Ago 2021 às 18:39)

Boa tarde,

Estou actualmente na Bélgica, por isso vou responder brevemente.
Este AQM III é realmente um sucesso técnico, o meu AQM (com um PMS7003) está contra vários outros testadores (SC, Davis, PurpleAir) e posso dizer que é muito fiável.
Quando voltar a Portugal, farei um segundo com SPS30+SCD30. 
É necessário apoiar este projecto muito bonito, posso ajudar aqueles que querem começar (AQM III na versão WIFI).


----------



## Werk_AG (18 Ago 2021 às 22:22)

Saber que o AQM III iria ser posto à prova, em comparação com o Davis Air Link e o Purple Air, que são nada mais nada menos, que duas das mais reputadas marcas no sector de medidores de qualidade do ar (para uso geral), foi algo que me agradou bastante, e tambem motivo pelo qual foi o primeiro em Portugal, a ter acesso a um AQM III, um par de meses antes do seu lançamento publico.
Voçê gosta de rigor e fiabilidade, assim, aqui em Portugal, quem melhor do que você poderia testar o AQM III?
O AQM III da Lagoa do Cão, está em muito boas mãos.  

Toby, obrigado pelo seu apoio e suporte. Continuação de boa estadia pela Bélgica.


----------



## Toby (26 Ago 2021 às 07:53)

WeatherDuino AQM III vs Davis Air Link


----------



## Toby (5 Nov 2021 às 20:10)

Boa noite,

Caixa impressa em 3D para este projecto português. 










Tudo é acessível economicamente sem comprometer a qualidade.


----------



## Werk_AG (18 Mar 2022 às 01:40)

Todos vimos, no horizonte, nas janelas das nossas casas, nos carros, etc, os efeitos das nuvens de poeira provenientes do Norte de África, que nos ultimos dias atravessaram o territorio Português. 
Os sensores de Qualidade do Ar da MeteoCercal tambem viram, e registaram.


----------



## geoair.pt (12 Jul 2022 às 16:12)

Olá @Werk_AG 
Fiquei curioso com este dispositivo, mas tenho algumas dúvidas:
É para usar no interior ou no exterior?
Tenho uma Davis VP2 com Meteobridge Nano SD - qual a integração possível? Pelo (muito pouco) que sei o sensor da Davis é 'independente' do weatherlink e faz upload direto para a cloud da Davis...
Obrigado.
Cumps.


----------

